# C&CC members prices?



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

Ive been a C&CC member now for 12 months and have just renewed the membership.

But i have a question, as C&CC sites accept non-members and the website only shows the members price what sort of a saving am i making? i've used the forest sites this year and i think i saved about £2 per night (2 Adults, 2 Dogs & 1 Motorhome on hookup).

I cannot find any sort of infor on the web site. Any one got any ideas?

As i would like to know if membership is worth it!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

alicksuwd said:


> Ive been a C&CC member now for 12 months and have just renewed the membership.
> 
> But i have a question, as C&CC sites accept non-members and the website only shows the members price what sort of a saving am i making? i've used the forest sites this year and i think i saved about £2 per night (2 Adults, 2 Dogs & 1 Motorhome on hookup).
> 
> ...


At Salisbury site a non member would pay an additional £7.10 per pitch per night during any season.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...rnPage=searchBasic.aspx&id=8160&currentPage=0

click tab 'season and fees'


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

£7/pitch/night.

So 6 nights/yr to break even, neglecting other benefits.

Paul

Edit : the extra 10p Ray quotes must be down to the VAT rise?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

From memory, I think it's about the same as CC sites - where nonmembers pay an extra £7 a night.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

from the OP: "i've used the forest sites this year and i think i saved about £2 per night (2 Adults, 2 Dogs & 1 Motorhome on hookup)".

Forest sites operate differently from Club sites and non members would pay an additional £3.50 per night compared with non C&CC / FEC members.

aldridge hill


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
We stayed on a New Forest site,and while booking in,having a bit of fun about having no money,all in good nature,when the lady in the office asked if i had an "International" camping card,we had,and it got us a further reduction. I do not know if this was a one off,but a bit of friendly banter,got us a few bob off. This would be two,two and a half years ago.
Jented.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> We stayed on a New Forest site,and while booking in,having a bit of fun about having no money,all in good nature,when the lady in the office asked if i had an "International" camping card,we had,and it got us a further reduction. I do not know if this was a one off,but a bit of friendly banter,got us a few bob off. This would be two,two and a half years ago.
> Jented.


The CCI card gives you the sites at members rates (but not over 55 discount and family rates etc) with the CCC/ Forest holidays sites. Not sure whether it's officially available to members in the UK, it's intended for use by overseas CCI holders.[align=right]


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We very rarely use the main sites but keep our membership purely so we can use the CS sites (and likewise the CC's CL sites). For a night's stay at less than a tenner, the subscription split between lots of nights at CS/CLs over the year makes it worth it. If you only use main sites and not all that often, then it's probably cheaper to save yourself the annual sub (as long as you don't want to stay at a member only site).

Mrs D


----------

